# 2003 NBA Mock Draft *June 08*



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Comments appreciated.*

1. *Cleveland - LeBron James.* No questions asked.

2. *Detroit - Darko Milicic.* Their apparent gap for scoring and at PF is answered with Darko. As a dominant big man he will help them reach the finals. Him and wallace on defense will limit other teams' post options.

3. *Denver - Carmelo Anthony.* Melo may not be too happy about being landed by a team that is shopping his pick around. Will the FA's they sign be able to play around him?

4. *Toronto - Maciej Lampe.* They will not pick Tj Ford because Alvin Williams is getting the job done, and Bosh will not be selected because the Junkyard dog and Davis are performingly surprisingly decent. Should be stashed away for a year or two. Raptors fans will be dissapointed with no instant player, but in a year or two the investment will be well worth it. Hopefully.

5. *Miami - Pavel Podkolzin.* Sure this guy had an impressive workout, but just not the offensive threat that Lampe is, and no where near the potential of that kid. Will he be able to surpass anythign more than the average double-double guy? Maybe, but he's raw.

6. *Los Angeles Clippers - Chris Bosh.* Clippers can wait for this guy to develop. Count on Sterling to make as much money off him as he can, and of course end up not resigning him. He can't bang and he's not quick enough to blow by the PF's. This kid has alot of potential and talent, no doubt, but how long will we have to wait to see it? I actually had this guy slipping down to Seattle, but I thought that he was really too much for Clips to pass up.

7. *Chicago - Dwayne Wade.* A treat for the Bulls fans. We'll have to see what he plays after Jalen Rose gets traded. Or after Jamal Crawford gets traded. Things are just beginning to get juicy. Thank god Jordan isn't their GM to muck it all up.

8. *Milwaukee - Sofoklis Schortiantis.* The baby Shaq is step 1 of their rebuilding option. Don't expect him to come in right away. They wont make playoffs anyways, and that's why they pass on the flimsy Chris Bosh.

9. *New York - Chris Kaman.* NY get's their desperately needed center, and with McD unlikely to do much every again, this guy will be big for them.

10. *Washington - TJ Ford.* Can he get them up and running? Will need frim Kwame no doubt.

11. *Golden State - Kirk Hinrich.* We'll have to see what they see in training camp, since Barbosa is a possibility as well. Expect them to go with the proven guy as they want fans to bring their asses back to the stadium.

12. *Seattle - Leandrinho Barbosa.* This guy is well sized, explosive, hasn't had a great draft camp but should be able to get a starting spot before December.

13. *Memphis - Mickhael Pietrus.* This is no Carmelo Anthony, but West is elated with his pick. Would have traded up for him, but can't see Chicago not taking Wade, a match made in heaven. Not the most naturally skilled, but is athletically gifted enough to get this pick. 

14. *Seattle - Mike Sweetney.* They get their big PF, and have made two very good picks to address their needs. He reminds me of David Robinson, not in the way he plays his game, but the fact that he'll keep giving you results, keep scrappin out for it. You won't know it, but get's the job done like NBADraft.net says.

15. *Orlando - Nick Collison.* He and Gooden look like good stuff. Will be a solid contributor from day one, maybe a 10 and 7 player his first season, but will do the dirty work and that is what they need.

16. *Boston - Boris Diaw.* WHY NOT? With Collison gone no decent big men left (sorry Malick), they know Varejao will drop to their other pick. This team needs a perimeter defender so badly, well you all know seeing them get burned by Detroit. Delk and Bremer can hit three's and thats all. Will they draft Reece Gaines or Luke Ridnour instead? Doubt it. Same coach, same philosophy (live/die by 3). They have Walker to create most of their plays, hell who needs a PG?

17. *Phoenix - Jarvis Hayes.* Good combo SG/SF will come of the bench for Penny, could slip even further if they decide to go with Diaw. They need a center badly but he will be a better gamble in the end. 

18. *New Orleans - Aleksandar Pavlovic.* Another good SG/SF, will give New Orleans a decent enough 1 2 3. Expect him to be stashed for a while.

19. *Utah - David West.* Nice inside addition, will be interesting how he and Kiri 4 position. But I expect Harpring to be relatively useless without Malone/Stockton creating for him.

20. *Boston - Anderson Varejao.* Will Walker stay in Boston? Battie is gonna be a solid center soon, and Varejao can be stashed away for some time, maybe he will become more mature. When the time is good for him to come back, we may see walker at the 3, Pierce at the 2. Or Walker at the 1. 

21. *Atlanta - Zarko Cabarka.* The future of a team with nothing (big offseason moves). Hopefully for them. Im thinking they pass on James Lang.

22. *New Jersey - Malick Badiane.* Will need a big man to go alongside Kenyon Martin. Dont think they'll be able to beat Detroit next year otherwise.

23. *Portland - Luke Ridnour.* Nice player to run things for a rebuilding team. Yes, I said rebuilding.

24. *L.A. Lakers - Zaur Pauchalia.* They'll try to use Shaq's method to bulk him up. Am I referring to steroids? Maybe. May be able to contribute off bench for them offensively, or they cld go ahead and start him at PF, oh they are pissed Badiane didn't fall to them.

25. *Detroit - Carlos Delfino.* Exactly what they need, a dirty work type guy who can SCORE with ease. Maybe better than Ginobli. I hope Rockets trade for him.

26. *Minnesota - Brian Cook.* Why not go foreign this late? Well not too many prospects left. Good post addition, beats out Austin & Beasley.

27. *Memphis - Viktor Khryapa.* Off the bench player will use his versatility to create mismatches.

28. *San Antonio - Travis Outlaw.* Put him in the post with TD and Jermaine/Brad, we could see a new record for lowest attempted shots in the paint, or maybe a blocked shots record.

29. *Dallas - Troy Bell.* Yeah with NVE and LaFrentz possibly on their way out, this guy could do a great job of the bench, a worthy starter on many other teams. Played great in draft camp.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

May 23 mock draft:
http://basketballboards.net/forum/s...d=31725&highlight=best+damn+mock+draft+period

April 23 mock draft:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=27196


----------



## twinz2gether (May 24, 2003)

good mock, but do you think toronto would really pass up Podkolzine? I like to see Kaman and Ford dropping to #9 and #10, I think those guys were a bit overatted.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah I think Podkolzin will be an improvement over Davis, but won't bring them anywhere near the potential and offensive firepower Lampe will.

1 reply to this mock? Don't tell me it's flawless guys 

#1000


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

I can't see Orlando taking Collison. Him and Gooden are both strictly 4's IMO. Neither are quick enough to play the 3 in the NBA. I think Orlando will take a point guard.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> I can't see Orlando taking Collison. Him and Gooden are both strictly 4's IMO. Neither are quick enough to play the 3 in the NBA. I think Orlando will take a point guard.


I agree...Magic are more likely to take Ridnour than Collison. Magic are lacking more in the PG department than in the C/PF position.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

glad to see brian cook in the first round...


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

By far a TREMENDOUS mock! Great job Boyy!


----------



## Gibson (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>AdamIllman</b>!
> I can't see Orlando taking Collison. Him and Gooden are both strictly 4's IMO. Neither are quick enough to play the 3 in the NBA. I think Orlando will take a point guard.


I also agree... I think if you had Orlando taking Ridnour, and then put Reece Gaines in at Portlands pick (he should definatly be somewhere in your mock) and then bump all the PF's back one and leave out Brian Cook, your mock would be pretty near perfect.


----------



## goNBAjayhawks (May 3, 2003)

hey its a good mock , but as fans of both teams i think that orlando will go for a PG or at least not collison(b/c he is a 4). Boston might pass on the foreinors b/c they have screwed them over(can you say potapenko). So i think they will go after a college kid, hopefully a KU guy, look for west or collison, or both. But with the sudden drop of ford i think that will push back a PG to boston at 16 and either collison or west if they are available at 20. They need help now and already have songila overseas developing.

Also look for Gaines at one of the picks ,b/c he is a combo guard so he can back up pierce and share time at the point at the same time.

Basically they will pick up two players who could contrubute immediatly

Possible Picks:
Barbosa (foreign exception)
Ridenour
Hinrich (if somehow available)
Nick Collison
David West
Reece Gaines
Hayes(if they still want walker at the four but highly unlikely)

2 of these 7 will be celtics, just watch


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice mock, but I don't see Toronto picking Lampe. He's a project and according to what GG said, they'll want to make it to the playoffs right away. Also, Shorty Shaq prob. won't go that high. Sweetney would fit the team more IMO. Orlando, Boston, Phoenix, and Utah won't pass up on Ridnour. 

Other than that, good job.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Questions Answered*



> Originally posted by <b>Ranier823</b>!
> 
> I agree...Magic are more likely to take Ridnour than Collison. Magic are lacking more in the PG department than in the C/PF position.


True, it's an obvious and valid point, but let's keep in mind this is the Eastern Conference. Armstrong is nothing great, but he does just enough. With TMac on your team, I question whether Ridnour will be able to effectively contribute to this Orlando team. They don't really need a playmaker, and Rivers seems to just utilize McGrady's 1 on 1 skills, and does the same with Gooden sometimes. They need a scrappy player under the basket who can immediately contribute, and I felt Collison next to Gooden, although a small combo, would work for them.
 


> Originally posted by <b>Gibson</b>!
> 
> I also agree... I think if you had Orlando taking Ridnour, and then put Reece Gaines in at Portlands pick (he should definatly be somewhere in your mock) and then bump all the PF's back one and leave out Brian Cook, your mock would be pretty near perfect.


Reece Gaines will fall! True Portland may take him if Ridnour is gone, but he is just not TALENTED enough to go too high in the first round in my opinion. This guy can be a decent player, but he doesn't excel at offense, average on defense, and I'm pretty sure scouts don't feel he is a valuable enough first rounder. 



> Originally posted by <b>goNBAjayhawks</b>!
> hey its a good mock , but as fans of both teams i think that orlando will go for a PG or at least not collison(b/c he is a 4). Boston might pass on the foreinors b/c they have screwed them over(can you say potapenko). So i think they will go after a college kid, hopefully a KU guy, look for west or collison, or both. But with the sudden drop of ford i think that will push back a PG to boston at 16 and either collison or west if they are available at 20. They need help now and already have songila overseas developing.
> 
> Also look for Gaines at one of the picks ,b/c he is a combo guard so he can back up pierce and share time at the point at the same time.
> ...


Teams with all the problems Boston has isn't going to use a first round pick so that their superstar can have a decent backup, and hence they'll pass on Gaines. Varejao is a great pick for this team, besides his expensive contract buyout he has real potential, let's not forget this guy didnt fall because scouts weren't impressed, but because of financial reasons, and his lack of motivation for playing in the NBA. And also he hasn't got to show off for the scouts because of scheduling conflicts. 



> Originally posted by <b>Filibusterer</b>!
> Nice mock, but I don't see Toronto picking Lampe. He's a project and according to what GG said, they'll want to make it to the playoffs right away. Also, Shorty Shaq prob. won't go that high. Sweetney would fit the team more IMO. Orlando, Boston, Phoenix, and Utah won't pass up on Ridnour.
> 
> Other than that, good job.


Good points, but I just look at Lampe, read his scouting reports, and see him as too much potential too pass up. The kid's a 17 year old project, true, and I'm not sure if Raptors GM is gonna be ok with a high pick that doesn't give immediate improvement to a team that really needs help. But if VC stays healthy Toronto can be a borderline team and a couple of years from now, or even next year, Lampe comes into the equation and gives a sudden boost to the team. 

About Sofoklis, I really can't say, because I myself haven't seen much of him, but Milwaukee is a rebuilding team and will take the teenager. They will not take a player who will give immediate impact without much upside. They will either take BabyShaq or Lampe, because both of those can be their franchise foundation down the road.

Utah will sign FA Miller, Phoenix will have more use of Hayes than a backup for Marbury. Orlando and Boston aren't teams that need a player like Ridnour, not a playmaker like Ridnour who doesnt fit in to their team strategies.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Ridnour at #23 would be sweeeeeeeeet!

Solid mock!!


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Yeah I think Podkolzin will be an improvement over Davis, but won't bring them anywhere near the potential and offensive firepower Lampe will.


i think you're flawed here. do you really think that podkolzine doesn't have "anywhere near the potential" of lampe? if anything, podkolzine has far MORE potential. to say that he's isn't even close is probably a little extreme. 

i've never seen either player in a game situation but 7'5'' 300 speaks volumes. seeing the guy's video made it as clear as i really needed it to be: this draft is (surprisingly) a 4 player pool. (and it certainly feels good to be a raptors fan today...remember may 22? sheesh.) 

if podkolzine is available for miami at 5, i will gladly stop watching basketball for fear of having brain damage. i'm anticipating pavel will go at 3- i don't think there's any way that toronto passes him at 4...

especially for another so-called "project" of lampe's ilk- i mean, if you're going to take a project, podkolzine would be the man, wouldn't he? 

that video doesn't lie, folks. call me stupid but this guy may be the biggest surprise in the history of the nba draft. 

and the raptors may be the direct benefactors.

peace


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Lampe can easily develop into a 20+ppg player, whereas I don't see how Podkolzin can beyond a 15 and 10 player... He is very raw, and sure he looked impressive in his video's but as we;ve seen before, big perimeter men (Lampe) will be more effective than big post men (Podk).


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> *Comments appreciated.*
> 
> 6. *Los Angeles Clippers - Chris Bosh.* Clippers can wait for this guy to develop. Count on Sterling to make as much money off him as he can, and of course end up not resigning him. He can't bang and he's not quick enough to blow by the PF's. This kid has alot of potential and talent, no doubt, but how long will we have to wait to see it? I actually had this guy slipping down to Seattle, but I thought that he was really too much for Clips to pass up.
> ...


I'm confused here. How does Milwaukee pass on the flimsy Bosh as you say even though hes 6' 11 1/2 without shoes and 225 pounds with unlimited potential for Baby Shaq, when the Clippers already selected Bosh???



> 15. *Orlando - Nick Collison.* He and Gooden look like good stuff. Will be a solid contributor from day one, maybe a 10 and 7 player his first season, but will do the dirty work and that is what they need.


No way Orlando selects Collison. I dont think he has what they are looking for with this pick.



> They have Walker to create most of their plays, hell who needs a PG?


They do. That was their glaring need when they got into the playoffs and as Paul Pierce said himself. They need a PG to get him and Antoine the ball.



> 17. *Phoenix - Jarvis Hayes.* Good combo SG/SF will come of the bench for Penny, could slip even further if they decide to go with Diaw. They need a center badly but he will be a better gamble in the end.


No way Phoenix goes for another SG, when they already have Casey Jacobsen and Johnson and Penny.



> *L.A. Lakers - Zaur Pauchalia.* They'll try to use Shaq's method to bulk him up. Am I referring to steroids? Maybe. May be able to contribute off bench for them offensively, or they cld go ahead and start him at PF, oh they are pissed Badiane didn't fall to them.


Lakers clearly need a point guard and this is where they will get one.



> 26. *Minnesota - Brian Cook.* Why not go foreign this late? Well not too many prospects left. Good post addition, beats out Austin & Beasley.


Minnesota will not waste their pick on Brian Cook who is as good as he is going to get.

I also see that you dont have Marcus Banks in the first round either and he will be a 1st round pick.


----------



## antibody (Apr 4, 2003)

Sorry dude...Portland is not going to rebuild. You obviously don't have a clue about Portland b-ball. Many other teams rebuild for the future but Portland wants to win now and worry about the future later. This will always be true as long as Allen is the owner...he wants to win now and the city wants to win now. It's the only game in town and some of the best fans in the league. Portland is not going to unload players just to do so...maybe with the exception of Patterson.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>antibody</b>!
> Sorry dude...Portland is not going to rebuild. You obviously don't have a clue about Portland b-ball. Many other teams rebuild for the future but Portland wants to win now and worry about the future later. This will always be true as long as Allen is the owner...he wants to win now and the city wants to win now. It's the only game in town and some of the best fans in the league. Portland is not going to unload players just to do so...maybe with the exception of Patterson.


Well, say what you want, but Portland is rebuilding. Rasheed Wallace's huge expiring contract, as well as the improving of other teams in the West really leave's Portland with no choice. I suspect they'll hang onto Bonzi and Randolph and shop everything else.


----------



## The Cat (Jul 14, 2002)

Ford will *not* drop below 6 - I'd be surprised if he drops below 4. There is more talk about the foreign players because no one knows their game, but it isn't like the college players are standing still while these foreign players are jumping ahead of them. Ford has blown everyone away with his shooting, and he's at least an inch taller than expected. Every team between 3-6 could use a PG in the worst way. He *will* go in one of those spots.


----------



## City Wide All-Star (May 24, 2003)

> 25. *Detroit - Carlos Delfino.* Exactly what they need, a dirty work type guy who can SCORE with ease. Maybe better than Ginobli. I hope Rockets trade for him.


I don't think this Carlos Delfino will be the Pistons 25th. Joe Dumars has really taken a liking to BYU's Travis Hansen. Hansen had stellar performances at Portsmouth and at Chicago last week. Dumars loves his work ethic and ability to deliver on both ends of the court. Hansen is 6'6'', 210 lbs., and they think he would be a perfect Jon Barry replacement. Plus, the guy can bench 300 lbs. Impressive.

ESPN Mock Draft has him going 25th, which is probably the most accurate source available. Click on the link for the ESPN Mock Draft. http://sports.espn.go.com/nbadraft/d03/index


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>City Wide All-Star</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think this Carlos Delfino will be the Pistons 25th. Joe Dumars has really taken a liking to BYU's Travis Hansen. Hansen had stellar performances at Portsmouth and at Chicago last week. Dumars loves his work ethic and ability to deliver on both ends of the court. Hansen is 6'6'', 210 lbs., and they think he would be a perfect Jon Barry replacement. Plus, the guy can bench 300 lbs. Impressive.
> ...


Your last paragraph seemed to contradict yourself a bit, I did put Delfino at 25?! Your comments about Hansen could be correct, I just haven't looked into that matter much.

The Cat, you are correct, but I still feel that Ford's size will affect his scoring ability in the NBA, and that itself could cause him to drop to mid lottery.

*Pavel could easily go at 4, and Lampe could easily slip down to Milwaukee.*


----------



## Genjuro (Jul 17, 2002)

Really good mock, but I don't agree with some of your picks:

- Orlando won't select Collison at 15# when they already have Gooden. This team is so short-talented that they can't waste a pick in a future bench player.

- Boston should select a PG with one pick and get some inside help with the other. They need it badly. Varejao will pull his name out of the draft, so he won't be the answer.

- I think Pavlovic will go before Hayes and Diaw. He is 19 years old, 6-8 without shoes and growing, great athleticism and a superb stroke. Reportedly, anywhere he goes he shoots the lights up.

- I don't think Utah will select David West. He is a tweener. He will be a late-first round if he is lucky.


----------



## Spell Checker (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: 2003 NBA Mock Draft *June 08**

I love how my post was ignored by THE Franchise


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: 2003 NBA Mock Draft *June 08**



> Originally posted by <b>Spell Checker</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm confused here. How does Milwaukee pass on the flimsy Bosh as you say even though hes 6' 11 1/2 without shoes and 225 pounds with unlimited potential for Baby Shaq, when the Clippers already selected Bosh???
> ...


I must of missed it, I am releasing one final mock draft next week with alot of changes.

Chris Bosh thing was a mix up, I think I meant that comment for Miami picking Pavel.

You are very right in saying Collison is not what Orlando is looking for, they most definetly need a very big man, or a playmaker, as Gooden already is doing the job for them at PF, I think I totally shunned Gooden when I was thinking Orlando would pick Collison.

With all this talk of 3 way trades, and cap trades, I'm not sure where Walker will end up, and his future most definetly depends on this pick. I'm expecting them to take Collison or a foreign project at 16, and nicely take Troy Bell or Ridnour left at 20, since none of the teams at 17,18,19 need a PG.

This mock was out before Phoenix made that mutual agreement with Pavlovic, so what does that mean? HAYES DROPS FURTHER! 

Lakers do clearly need a point guard, and even though many think they'll use the MLE for Howard, I'm expecting them to offer it to Payton. They also have an early 2nd where they can pick up a decent enough playmaker. The only thing they need more than a point guard is Malick Badiane. 

Minnesota is going to take Brian Cook, this guy cant improve much more but Minnesota doesn't have time for a project right now, he is their man.

Yes, Marcus Banks will be a first round pick, mainly because he is NBA ready. Solid guy.


----------

